# Official Charlotte Bobcats 2004 Draft Thread



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

The title explains itself. In this thread everyone will discuss possible players the Bobcats should select in the upcoming draft. Here are a list of prospects: ( If i forgot any possible selections please let me know)

PG:
Raymond Felton 6'0" G Sophmore UNC
Ben Gordon 6'2" G Junior Connecticut
Devin Harris 6'3" G Junior Wisconsin
Shaun Livingston 6'7" G HS Senior
Jameer Nelson 6'0" G St.Joseph's
Chris Paul 6'0" G Freshman Wake Forest 
Sebastian Telfair 6'0" G HS Senior
SG:
Josh Childress 6'8"G/F Junior Stanford
Andre Iguodala 6'6" G/F Sophmore Arizona
Rashad McCants 6-3 SG UNC Sophmore
Sergei Monya 6-7 SG/SF Russia
SF:
Ivan Chiriaev 7'1" F HS Senior
Luol Deng 6'8" F Freshman Duke
Luke Jackson 6'8" F Senior Oregon
Josh Smith 6'8" F HS Senior
PF:
Andris Biedrins 6'11" F Latvia
Dwight Howard 6'10 F HS Senior
Kris Humphries 6'8" F Freshman Minnesota
Al Jefferson 6'8" F HS Senior
Emeka Okafor 6'9" F Junior Connecticut
Hakim Warrick 6'8" F Junior Syracuse
C:
Martynas Andriuskevicius 7'3" C Lithuania
Rafael Araujo 6'11" C Senior BYU
Kosta Perovic 7'2" C Serbia-Montenegro
Pavel Podkolzine 7'5" C Russia

Obviously some of the playes mentioned are not 4th pick material, they are shown mostly for comparison. When selecting a player that you think would fit the Bobcats, remember the type of player you would want on YOUR franchise. Later I will do possible mid to late 1st round selections and then 2nd round.

When you look at the players mentioned, you should see a position of quality players that jump out at you. Hopefully its the PG, because it did for me. But 4th pick worthy? You decide.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Mine are: 1 for each position

PG:
If from all possible players i would take Aaron Miles from Kansas even though he won't leave early. He is a true point guard, not a short off guard who thinks he deserves to score 20+ a night. 
Off the list i would take Felton he is the closest thing to a pure point guard in the NBA draft this year.

SG:
I would take Sergei Monya he plays solid for a top level Euro team and has played solid for the russian national team in EuroChampionship. He is a very talented shooter and has quick moves to get to the basket.

SF:
I would personally want Ivan because he has ball handling skills and could play some point. However Luke Jackson is another great selection he has a nice shot and has been playing solid team basketball for the past four years.

PF:
Either Biedrins or Howard both are big physically imposing bodies who have high potential and will be solid rebounders as their offensive games adapt to the NBA

C:
Either Andriuskevicius or Araujo. Araujo is better right know but doesn't have the hieght he would be a better center with a skinny pf in the paint with him, i.e. Gasol or Duncan. Andriuskevicius has shown great potential and is 7'3" a great assest to any team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think the Bobcats are screwed in this draft. At this moment, it doesn't seem like there is much of a difference from a player picked in the top 5 and a guy who is picked in the middle of the first round. 



The Bobcats need a proven guy like Emeka Okafor, but the first three teams would be foolish to let him go. 



I say trade the pick for a mid first rounder and another useful player. It's very early to judge these guys, but it doesn't seem like there is enough guys in this draft to build a team around like the Bobcats need.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I say trade the pick for a mid first rounder and another useful player. It's very early to judge these guys, but it doesn't seem like there is enough guys in this draft to build a team around like the Bobcats need.


Why?

I'd do the exact opposite approach. The franchise is just starting up, and it needs someone that has superstar potential to ever become a threat as a team.

At #4 I'd take Josh Smith, Iguodala, or one of the European bigmen. In addition, I'd try to target one or two talented, young, but inconsistant/unproven type of scorers to add to the team (someone like Rodney White, for example) to take a flier on. Then I'd fill the rest of the team with hustling, hard-working players.

Realistically it's going to take a few years to become a good team, so there's no harm in identifying guys that have allstar potential and surrounding them with a positive atmosphere. In my opinion that'll lead to a much better future than to try to patch together a reasonably competitive team in year one, and missing out the chance to draf potential cornerstones in the first few years of the franchise.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If I am the Bobcats, I think I would take Martyas, Andris, Kosta, or Pavel and just let them develop. They may also get PHX 1st round pick in exchange for taking on Jahidi White's contract, so they may have some room to gamble.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

With the recent article on the Bobcats leaning toward a guard. Here are some alternatives.
1st: Use the 4th pick and draft the best available player.

2nd: Trade 4th pick for 2 1st round draft picks one in the 8-11 and another 14-19. 

If this were to happen, they would be on good shape to grab two players who will contribute, rather than a project. A few names that come to mind are Devin Harris, Ben Gordon, Jameer Nelson, Andre Iguodala, Chris Paul and Sebastian Telfair should all be considered at the 8-11. At the 14-19 I would consider some forwards our a possible center, examples Hakim Warrick, Kris Humphries, Luke Jackson, Josh Childress, Kosta Perovic, Raymond Felton

3rd: Trade the pick for a current NBA player, players who are having trouble fitting in with teams style of play or chemistry with other players.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Top Picks for Bobcats at each position:

PG: Shaun Livingston-I think he has a really good possibility of ending up in Charlotte. If the Magic don't take him, he may very well end up in Charlotte. Good, tall PG with pure PG skills at 6'7'' makes him so valuable.

SG: Andre Iguodala-Just an athletic freak, Iguodala has a lot of potential, and a lot of room to improve, and the Bobcats are one of the teams with time to wait for players like Iguodala to develop, not to say he can't have a productive rookie season.

SF: Luol Deng-Another good possibility to go at this pick, Deng is already so good for only playing one year in college. All around player, good athlete, good rebounder, the question with Deng is not about his game, it's about whether he enters the draft or not.

PF: Emeka Okafor or Dwight Howard-Both are expected to be Top 3 picks, so if one of them falls to 4 when the Bobcats pick, I think it'd be safe to assume that Charlotte takes their chances on them.

C: Pavel Podkolzine-This 7'5'' monster flirted with entering the draft last year, and most likely would've been a Top 5 pick had he not pulled out at the very last minute. Good touch for a man so big, and he has a lot of potential. Huge risk in taking him, but he could potentially be a franchise player for this team.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I think the UNC players are going to collectively stay. It seems that way.

Don't forget Kirk Snyder and even Paul Davis or Bogut.


----------

